# WANTED workshop manual freightliner oshkosh chassis



## 98089 (Mar 12, 2006)

:lol: hi ime trying to buy a maual for my 1993 freightliner chassis its under a 34ft winnebago adventurer b5.9td cummins diesel pusher if anyone has one i have the facilities to photocopy or even put on cd ,would gladly pay postage ,i have a few problems mainly the cruise control not operating and need to learn about the brake system etc come on guys help me ive tried freightliner,winnebago,etc,etc no help THANKS BIG T


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi
Sorry can't help with the chassis, mine is a Spartan but I may be able to help with the engine, I have a service manual for the 5.9lt Cummins engine if you need any info. I may have the same cruise control if you tell me the make and model.


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bigt

Try "factoryautomanuals".I bought my manual from them and am very satisfied. For GM there is also Helm but I am not sure whether they can serve you.
John


----------

